#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Hacked-router-help-sos-defalt-password

## lcs87

Alguen conseguil acesso aos nanos infectados com esse virus. Ele altera a senha e eu ja tentei varias senha que encontrei na net e nao tive acesso. Se alguen tiver conhecimento e puder ajudar. Estou com cerca de 80% da rede infectada.

Desde ja agradeço.
Att: leandro

Enviado via LG-H422 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## sphreak

Geralmente o login/senha é mother/fucker... Agora se não der certo só descendo o rádio e re-upando o firmware via TFTP em bancada, já que geralmente esses vírus desabilitam o botão de reset (botão de reset só faz reboot)

----------


## lcs87

Aki ta resetando pelo botao por ssh se tivesse a sehna dav p fazer mas essas senhas nao loga

Enviado via LG-H422 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## sphreak

UE... Mas se tá resetando pelo botão é só resetar e configurar de novo...

----------


## lcs87

Mas sao cerca de 600 equipamentos pra ir na casa de todos reseta atualiza e reconfigurar vai demora ulguns dias

Enviado via LG-H422 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## sphreak

Mas tá todo mundo sem acesso??? O que está acontecendo na rede?
Já conseguiu identificar o virus... Qual a versão mais recente de firmware infectado?

Tem alguns tutoriais aqui no fórum de como remover alguns vírus... Se nenhum funcionar não tem jeito amigo... Só in locus mesmo.

----------


## lcs87

a maioria esta foncionando internet, mas esta infectado, pois não consigo acesso a eles via web nem vai, ja por ssh ele xega a pedir loguin e senha mas nao da certo nem os q eu uso e nem o mother, fucker e nem moth3r fuck.3r. eu tinha atualizado todos desde que tivemos problemas com mf. estavam rodando na versão 5.6.5 e a maioria com a 5.6.6 e mesmo assim infectaram. estou sem saber oque fazer, pois estou com umas 600 antenas infectadas. estamos indo um a um mas issu vai demorar varios dias.

att: leandro

----------


## jcmaster85

Estou com cerca de 180 CPEs na mesma situação, a porta ssh foi alterada para 32700 e o usuario e senha só Deus sabe, estamos esperando os chamados e indo de casa em casa, as versões em sua grande maioria eram 5.6.4.

----------


## lcs87

As minhas nao alterou a porta nao mas tb nao consigo o acesso por causa do usuario q nao da certo nenhum deles

Enviado via LG-H422 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## alextaws

usuario e senha quando estão infectados e

Usuario: mother
Senha: fucker

se conseguir logar por estes usuários e porque esta infectado. então vai usar esses comandos,



rm /etc/persistent/.mf/*
rmdir /etc/persistent/.mf/
rm /etc/persistent/*
cfgmtd -w -p /etc/
reboot

após isso de um reboot, atualize o firmware, e pronto, atualização acima da 5.6.5, lembrando que já tem a 5.6.8.

No site da ubiquiti tem uma ferramenta que é possível fazer isso em todos os clientes de uma vez só, mais eu não usei assim.

----------


## kaue00

com uma fonte que tenha o reset n precisa desceer amogo e so precionar o reset da mesma forma que na antena por 20 segundos e deixar pingando a hora que der resposta com ttl de 163 ai vc manda o firmware via tftp

----------


## lcs87

Nao loga com esse usuario e senha e nem com moth3r fuck.3r e nem com loguin padrao e nem com o que eu usava

Enviado via LG-H422 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## jcmaster85

nano e nanobridge sim, porem as primeiras airgrids modelo mais antigo não aceita resete por fonte somente atraves do botão e como não compro mais essas bombas ja tem uns 3 anos todas as minhas são modelos antigos.




> com uma fonte que tenha o reset n precisa desceer amogo e so precionar o reset da mesma forma que na antena por 20 segundos e deixar pingando a hora que der resposta com ttl de 163 ai vc manda o firmware via tftp

----------


## jcmaster85

Esse novo usuario ai pelo jeito ainda não foi descriptografado, talvez nem tenham interesse nisso pois ja tem muito tempo que essa variavel do virus saiu e os usuarios e senhas que informam nos forum da ubnt sempre são os da mother fucker e suas variaveis com 3.

----------


## pardall11

boa noite uma pergunta algem já consegui quebrar a senha para vírus que esta na porta 32700
eu estou tentado mais esta bem complicado.

----------


## jcmaster85

Se alguem tiver, tambem tenho interesse, ainda tenho muitas antenas infectadas.

----------

